# Logitech Bluetooth keyboard EBAY LINK--- SOLD OUT



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ben's outlet has a special for a Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard for the android tablets. I did google for reviews and ended up ordering one as reviews were very good.

All out of stock again.

eBay vendor has 20 pcs for $26.25 if anyone is still looking for one. These are the Galaxy (Android) ones.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261130930362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Curse my old-news fire!


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Ordered    Thanks for the heads up.

Free shipping BTW.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw this there also: http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/google-android-tablet-wifi


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Free shipping, too. Okay, I bit.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

<chomp>


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't even have the new Bluetooth Fire and I think I'll get one.  'cause, y'know...you never know.   And I could use it with my Blackberry phone if I really wanted.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!  I ordered one too!  Can never have enough shiny new gadgets!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I don't even have the new Bluetooth Fire and I think I'll get one. 'cause, y'know...you never know.  And I could use it with my Blackberry phone if I really wanted.


Description states it can be used for all tablets and phones with bluetooth capabilities.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Let us know how these work out when they arrive, please. Thanks.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I note the caveat 'tablet not included' in the photos. Geez for a whoooping $15 some one is going expect the tablet too?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Woot has the Motorola keyboard (with Trackpoint) on sale today for $30.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just Wondering said:


> Woot has the Motorola keyboard (with Trackpoint) on sale today for $30.


This will work for the Motorola as well. Why pay $15 more for a trackpoint?

Still available at above link.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks, Tabatha.  I just found this thread.  Went quick to the site you provided, and got me a $15 keyboard with free shipping.  I'm sure I'll love it when I finally get my Fire HD.  Hubby has ordered me one (he says) for my November birthday or for Christmas.  Meanwhile, I'm probably going to look pretty silly playing with my keyboard which is not attached to anything.  But I'll be having fun!

Nice deal.  Thanks again.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> This will work for the Motorola as well. Why pay $15 more for a trackpoint?
> 
> Still available at above link.


Because it is a better keyboard. The Logitech one is actually a case for a discontinued Galaxy tablet with an embedded keyboard.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Logitech keyboard arrived a couple of days ago. I haven't used it much, but it does work well with the Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

(copying my post from the similar thread under Accessories):
I purchased the keyboard from Ben's Outlet a week ago, and it arrived yesterday.  I just got around to trying it out tonight and OMG it is fantastic.  I don't have a Kindle Fire w/BT, but I did try it out with my Samsung Galaxy Tab and it is awesome!!!  Keys feel great, it's very solidly built, paired up easily with my Tab and also my other Android devices (phone, MP3).  This would be a bargain at twice or even three times the price.  $15 including shipping - you really can't go wrong.  I'm ordering three more, one each for the husband (he just got a new ASUS TF700T tablet) and the kids.  There's always something you can pair up a BT keyboard with!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just can't beat the Logitech Brand for computer accessories, keyboards, mice, webcams. I have never bought another brand since 1985. My favorite and still using is the LX700 wireless keyboard/mouse pkg.

Have also decided to go purchase a couple more of these BT keyboards to use as xmas gifts for friends with tablets since they are still available.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I want to use it with my iPad2....I read and re-read the description and it says it works with all Bluetooth compatible devices, so I'm going to order it too!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered one too!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday.  It is made for the Samsung Galaxy Tab10.1.. hoping the 9" HD Fire will fit into the slot but even if it doesn't, the keyboard should work just fine.

I've also had Logitech products over the years and they'v been good.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Works fine on my iphone altho not all the function keys work.  A few do.  Nicely made, types well.  A steal for $15. Now I wish my mini ipad would get here.  Wonder if all the function keys work on the Fire Android.  Unfortunately my old Fire does not have BT.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just ordered one for my 8.9" Fire coming in LESS THAN TWO WEEKS!  (Squeal!)  At the top of the screen was a notice that said you could get $3 off any order over $10 by using the promo code "veteransday2012".  I did, and got the keyboard for $11.99.  Woo hoo!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> I just ordered one for my 8.9" Fire coming in LESS THAN TWO WEEKS! (Squeal!) At the top of the screen was a notice that said you could get $3 off any order over $10 by using the promo code "veteransday2012". I did, and got the keyboard for $11.99. Woo hoo!


Fantastic! I posted earlier, above, that I was going to order one but didn't immediately do it....I just completed the order a few seconds ago. I didn't want to risk it going out of stock!

Thanks for posting about the promo code!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Now listed as OUT OF STOCK, so hopefully those that wanted one were able to get in. Yesterday it was listed as 1% left. These lasted longer than I thought they would. I ordered 2 additional ones for xmas gifts.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I got mine last week.  It really is a great keyboard.. especially for the price!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Got mine last week, as well.  No complaints here.  Well made and paired up easily with my KFHD.  Amazing price!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried it yet with an iPad? I know I read that it works with all BT devices, but I'd still like to know if anyone's actually used it successfully with an iPad.  (I would be using it with an iPad 2.)  TIA!    Well, I already ordered it but I'm confident I can give it to someone if for some reason it doesn't work well with an iPad.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

klmom said:


> Has anyone tried it yet with an iPad? I know I read that it works with all BT devices, but I'd still like to know if anyone's actually used it successfully with an iPad. (I would be using it with an iPad 2.) TIA!  Well, I already ordered it but I'm confident I can give it to someone if for some reason it doesn't work well with an iPad.


I am waiting for my iPad to arrive so I haven't been able to try it, but it works with my iPhone so I am guessing it will work with my iPad.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

The crazy thing about this..... I had the same keyboard in my hands ready to buy at Costco  a few weeks back.  I decided to hold off at the last moment. The price there was $80.  So glad I hesitated.


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

For those that missed the deal first time, looks like it's available again.

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/logitech-bluetooth-tablet-keyboard


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the new link! I missed the deal the first time - order placed!


----------



## french2s (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is one I found when I did a search. Looks like the same thing.

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/logitech-bluetooth-tablet-keyboard


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That was such a deal I had to buy it!

L


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm twitching to buy one.. uh.. but I got the deal the first time and still await the new Fire to go with it ... but it is SUCH a good deal!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep ALMOST ordering this because of the price. But I already have the Apple Bluetooth keyboard that I like a lot, already paid for.

If I were going to get a new keyboard, this is the one I'm lusting after:

Logitech Bluetooth Illuminated Keyboard K810 for PCs, Tablets, Smartphones - Black (920-004292)


I like the illuminated bit; I actually do a lot of keyboard work early and late in low light conditions. And, if it's going to be my only keyboard for both my iPad and my Fire 4G, I like the easy switch bit. I'm not sure about the rechargable bit; my Apple keyboard goes forever on a couple of AA batteries. It's about an inch longer and 1/2 an inch wider than the Apple keyboard.

Pricey now at $98 on Amazon, so it's on my wishlist until the price either comes down or I get enough gift card credit.

Betsy


----------



## french2s (Oct 24, 2012)

I just ordered mine. Can't wait to get it. I am loving my Kindle Fire HD 7", but I also want to see the 8.9" when Best Buy gets them. Of course, I use mine mainly for reading but would love to be able to keep a diary or a blog by using this keyboard.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Jen200 said:


> I am waiting for my iPad to arrive so I haven't been able to try it, but it works with my iPhone so I am guessing it will work with my iPad.


Thanks!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I keep ALMOST ordering this because of the price. But I already have the Apple Bluetooth keyboard that I like a lot, already paid for.
> 
> If I were going to get a new keyboard, this is the one I'm lusting after:
> 
> ...


You are too cruel! Now I'm lusting after that one as well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> You are too cruel! Now I'm lusting after that one as well!


I keep going to the page and crooning "my precious." 

It's gone down a dollar....I think I have the hubster convinced to get me one for Christmas....

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ben's Outlet is also selling one for the Ipad 2 for $19.99 shipped. Just saw this the other day, same exact one, at Costco for $80. So these are still the best buy out there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My keyboard was supposed to arrive today but when I track it with UPS, I get this message:

_A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._

Huh? The label was created on November 15th. Where's my keyboard?

L


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My keyboard was supposed to arrive today but when I track it with UPS, I get this message:
> 
> _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._
> 
> ...


You may still get it today. I've received a number of shipments from UPS where the online tracking information was behind or messed up.


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Leslie said:


> My keyboard was supposed to arrive today but when I track it with UPS, I get this message:
> 
> _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._
> 
> ...


Same situation for me, I'm attempting to contact the vendor now.


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Leslie said:


> My keyboard was supposed to arrive today but when I track it with UPS, I get this message:
> 
> _A UPS shipping label has been created. Once the shipment arrives at our facility, the tracking status--including the scheduled delivery date--will be updated._
> 
> ...


The free shipping is done using a service called Mail Innovations. This is a service where UPS partners with USPS to deliver your package in about the same amount of time as the Pony Express - maybe a touch slower.

My keyboard shipping label was created on 11/04. I received the keyboard on 11/16. The keyboard spent about a week in Florida before traveling to Tennesse, then Kentucky, then Kansas (2 days), then it finally arrived (11/14) at my UPS facility in my town in Colorado. It then took two extra days for USPS to get it to me after the hand-off occurred.

I'm not really complaining. I received my HD on the same day so all was well. Just be aware that if you order anything from Ben's with free shipping it is going to be slow. You really can't beat that price though! And, the keyboard is very nice and works just fine!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

novembersfyre said:


> The free shipping is done using a service called Mail Innovations. This is a service where UPS partners with USPS to deliver your package in about the same amount of time as the Pony Express - maybe a touch slower.
> 
> My keyboard shipping label was created on 11/04. I received the keyboard on 11/16. The keyboard spent about a week in Florida before traveling to Tennesse, then Kentucky, then Kansas (2 days), then it finally arrived (11/14) at my UPS facility in my town in Colorado. It then took two extra days for USPS to get it to me after the hand-off occurred.
> 
> I'm not really complaining. I received my HD on the same day so all was well. Just be aware that if you order anything from Ben's with free shipping it is going to be slow. You really can't beat that price though! And, the keyboard is very nice and works just fine!


Thanks for that info! I just went to the shop next door to see if it had been left there but alas, no. So I guess it is on the slow boat from Ben's to me...

L


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the new link!  I hesitated picking one up the first time, but then regretted it after they sold out.  I just snagged one!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

My shipping label was created on 11/13, but then nothing until 11/19.  I think it's been in Florida, too.  Delivery is expected on 11/29.  So yeah, it's slow.  But it's cheap!


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

novembersfyre said:


> The free shipping is done using a service called Mail Innovations. This is a service where UPS partners with USPS to deliver your package in about the same amount of time as the Pony Express - maybe a touch slower.
> 
> My keyboard shipping label was created on 11/04. I received the keyboard on 11/16. The keyboard spent about a week in Florida before traveling to Tennesse, then Kentucky, then Kansas (2 days), then it finally arrived (11/14) at my UPS facility in my town in Colorado. It then took two extra days for USPS to get it to me after the hand-off occurred.
> 
> I'm not really complaining. I received my HD on the same day so all was well. Just be aware that if you order anything from Ben's with free shipping it is going to be slow. You really can't beat that price though! And, the keyboard is very nice and works just fine!


 In my case they used "UPS SurePost" which I believe is essentially the same as Mail Innovations. The "projected" time for my package to travel from FL to VA is 13 days, that's if it arrives on time! While the pricing of their products is very good, the very slow shipping makes it unlikely that I'll do much future business with Ben's Outlet. ( I've been spoiled by Amazon's Prime and the two day shipping.  )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

today a goldbox deal from amazon at 1pm Pacific


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lightning Deal/Gold Box price is $32.99, eligible for Prime shipping. Deal in effect until 6 p.m. EST or 3 p.m. PST or while supplies last. . . .only 17% claimed so far.

It is Logitech, bluetooth. . .designed for iThings but would work for any bluetooth enabled tablet, just the apple specific keys would not.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lightning Deal/Gold Box price is $32.99, eligible for Prime shipping. Deal in effect until 6 p.m. EST or 3 p.m. PST or while supplies last. . . .only 17% claimed so far.
> 
> It is Logitech, bluetooth. . .designed for iThings but would work for any bluetooth enabled tablet, just the apple specific keys would not.


Ben's still showing 15% left for these @ $19.99 I put link in first post, but here also:

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/titanium-bluetooth-case-and-keyboard


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lightning Deal/Gold Box price is $32.99, eligible for Prime shipping. Deal in effect until 6 p.m. EST or 3 p.m. PST or while supplies last. . . .only 17% claimed so far.
> 
> It is Logitech, bluetooth. . .designed for iThings but would work for any bluetooth enabled tablet, just the apple specific keys would not.


FYI, not sure if anyone has mentioned it prior (didn't read the _whole _thread), but there is a Logitech keyboard for Android devices as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> FYI, not sure if anyone has mentioned it prior (didn't read the _whole _thread), but there is a Logitech keyboard for Android devices as well.


Right. . . .which would also work on iThings; it just has some android specific keys. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

Darn it....missed out  !!  Hopefully they will get more in and offer them at the same price.  Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine comes on FRIDAY!  It was due to arrive a week ago via UPS but we were out of town so I delayed it for a week.  Cost me over $4.00!!!!!    


Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Alaskan said:


> Darn it....missed out  !! Hopefully they will get more in and offer them at the same price. Fingers are crossed!!


I missed it too, so I think I'm going to go with one specifically for Android with some Android specific keys.


----------



## french2s (Oct 24, 2012)

I got mine yesterday. It paired with my KFHD instantly and typed beautifully. I had so much fun with it. Now.....a case to find or make for the keyboard!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

french2s said:


> I got mine yesterday. It paired with my KFHD instantly and typed beautifully. I had so much fun with it. Now.....a case to find or make for the keyboard!


I'm so excited and can't wait to get mine. I got this one and since everyone was saying how much they loved theirs, I had to do 1 day shipping. It's OUT FOR DELIVERY!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine came yesterday. Put it on the charger, set my Fire with Amazon cover into the tray (it almost fits) pushed a couple of buttons and voila! Now, to decide if I want to take it everywhere with me and my Fire.

Argh! After dealing with auto correct, seated here at a McDonalds I‘m thinking yes.

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

french2s said:


> Now.....a case to find or make for the keyboard!


I have an Apple BT keyboard and Incase *used* to sell this awesome Origami case for it - folds back into a stand for the iPad, hard to protect the keyboard.

SF Bags has some keyboard bags - but probably not cheap... just like that Muzetto bag I lust for! 

http://www.sfbags.com/products/keyboard-cases/keyboard-cases.php


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I have an Apple BT keyboard and Incase *used* to sell this awesome Origami case for it - folds back into a stand for the iPad, hard to protect the keyboard.
> 
> SF Bags has some keyboard bags - but probably not cheap... just like that Muzetto bag I lust for!
> 
> http://www.sfbags.com/products/keyboard-cases/keyboard-cases.php


I have the same setup, I wasn't aware they had stopped making them, I'd better take good care of mine!!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I have the same setup, I wasn't aware they had stopped making them, I'd better take good care of mine!!


Yup... done (unless they started again).

They were on clearance at Target for $10-15, I had ordered mine from BH then picked up a couple at Target. I ended up taking them back because of some finance issues - and I regret it.

So yup, take extra good care of it - I don't let my kids use it!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It still shows for sale at apple.com, incase.com, and amazon. Hopefully they restarted and its not just leftover stock.
Best Buy shows out of stock though.....

http://store.apple.com/us/product/H6353ZM/A/incase-origami-workstation


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> It still shows for sale at apple.com, incase.com, and amazon. Hopefully they restarted and its not just leftover stock.
> Best Buy shows out of stock though.....
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/H6353ZM/A/incase-origami-workstation


It wasn't on the incase site ANYWHERE when I went hunting (there was a whole huge thread on them on MacRumors!). Maybe they realized people still wanted them and it was still a practical solution. I had never heard of it until the thread, and gladly paid $28 for it when BH had it in stock.

My boyfriend isn't as impressed - he mumbled something about, "you still need a case". Whatever... I have a good keyboard dude 

I should buy another one....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Chad says, they're still for sale on Amazon; a couple dollars more but free shipping for Prime members and if you've got gift credit...



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The one I received---FINALLY---from Ben's Outlet said it was a keyboard for a Samsung Galaxy 10.1.

L


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

A vendor on ebay has 20 with a price of $26.25 if anyone still is looking for one. These are the Galaxy (Android) ones.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261130930362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The one I received---FINALLY---from Ben's Outlet said it was a keyboard for a Samsung Galaxy 10.1.
> 
> L


Yes, I think that's what the one originally posted in this thread was for...

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I think that's what the one originally posted in this thread was for...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you are correct. That is the best one for the fire due to it being (Android). and the Galaxy is the Android model. It has been discontinued for some reason, but did find an eBay vendor with a bit of stock and posted that link.

When they finally ran out of stock the Ipad model was an alternative that would also work, and there are a few here with Ipads, hence the link posted.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Received mine a few days ago; I'm typing on it now using an iPad (3rd gen).  It works great!    Not bad at all for $11.99 + free shipping!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Changed heading as the Ben's outlet is OUT OF STOCK for both the Android and Ipad as originally listed. Cheapest I could find now is the ebay link, and he still has some and is shipping priority last I looked.


----------

